# Lost Vape Therion DNA 75c Colour Screen - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (22/6/17)

Lost Vape have released the Therion DNA 75 with the latest colour chip from Evolv. We have them in some awesome colour combos. 





Check them out here 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979 (1/7/17)

Sir Vape said:


> Lost Vape have released the Therion DNA 75 with the latest colour chip from Evolv. We have them in some awesome colour combos.
> 
> View attachment 99023
> 
> ...




@Sir Vape / @BigGuy 
The previous Therion DNA 75 had an issue with battery insertion - tended to damage the battery wrap.
Are there any issues regarding this with the new 75C ???

.


----------

